# Meet "Nubi" ~ LOL



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

He's a little bug. So very tiny. Bless his weee little heart. 

Nubi is an owner surrender. He's 9-years-old, and appears to be a puppy ~ lol

He's crackin' me up. He's much smaller than my 5 1/2 pound Jops. I'm thinking he's
not even 4-pounds, but we'll see. He will have a dental next week, so will get his
exact weight then.

What a good boy he is. He is such a love, and getting along. Yep, he's following me around.
I think he likes me... :wub: 

Meet Nubi:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

awww......he's soo cute!


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

Aw he's so adorable... :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Aww, poor baby. It must have been tough to surrender that little guy.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Mar 12 2009, 01:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743902


> He's crackin' me up. He's much smaller than my 5 1/2 pound Jops.[/B]


Wow!! 

How is he and Oliver getting along??


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Ohhhhhh Deb...sniff, sniff, he is so adorable and sad. What would all of these babies do without you.
Precious little Nubi...OHHHHHHHHH.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

OMG! He is a peanut! Nubi is DARLING! :wub: :wub: :wub: I wanna give him a kiss and a squeeze!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

He's cute beyond words!! Now you have a pocket pet, Deb - :smrofl: LOL :smrofl: . (Isn't that what the celebrities call them?) 

And no, he doesn't look like a Poodle!! :w00t:


----------



## Kenny&Tiffany'sMom (Feb 2, 2009)

Deb he is so cute :tender:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

He is the cutest thing!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh Deb, what a little peanut Nubi is. He is cute beyond words. Keep this one Deb. He loves you already by the sound. Gosh he's cute.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, he's adorable... and lucky to be with you....


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I see Billy has been outside advertising again - "Homeless Malts - This Way" .. Deb I told you to get Billy off that freeway ramp - can u please tell him if he continues this, he will be out and his room will be given to Nubi .. lmao

He's a tiny little thing - how cute is Nubi ??

How is Sugar doing - we haven't heard much from her ... Geez - how many do you actually have there now ??


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Mar 12 2009, 02:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743970


> Geez - how many do you actually have there now ??[/B]



we need someone to go do an audit...


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh he is so stinkin cute. :wub: So glad he's getting along with everyone...... That will make it easier for when Ozzie comes.....


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

What an adorable little guy :wub: and so lucky to have found his way to you!!!


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Awww, what a cute little munchkin! :wub: Welcome, Nubi.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Wow He is TINY!!! what a cute!!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Wow, he really does look like a puppy! What a cute little fella :wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Nubi is precious!!!! :tender:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

What a beautiful little old pup pup. Nubi is absolutely adorable, Deb. So are you!
xoxoxo


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

He's nine years old????!!! What a cutie pie. Deb, you might have to keep this one, he's just too precious.....is he getting along with every one?


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Nubi is just too cute! :wub: 

Linda


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

What a cutie pie he is! :wub:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

So glad he finally arrived Deb. I know his Dad must have felt very sad but relieved to see him in a safe home.
I just had to log in to see his pics.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Mar 12 2009, 06:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744070


> So glad he finally arrived Deb. I know his Dad must have felt very sad but relieved to see him in a safe home.
> I just had to log in to see his pics.[/B]


Edie, is that you??

And yes, he is getting along famously!! We just went for a walk, and he was the "hit of the ball"

I am shocked at his age. He is such a puppy, with looks, and attitude. 

His Original owners have had him since he was a pup, so it's been very difficult for them. 

Other than needing a dental, he seems to have been very well taken care of. The owner
brought all vet records, and he is up-to-date on shots. He's very clean, and just an all around good boy.

Due to his age, I'm sure folks won't be beating down my door to adopt him, but we'll see. If not, he has
a home here, along with the rest of my babies.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh he is a precious little doll baby.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Okay, this is hilarious. I've been a bit busy, and forgot to share this with you.

I was thinking what a weird name "Nubi" is. I was planning on changing it. I even discussed it with Jen, this morning.

I tend to call ALL my new fosters "Newbies", and didn't want that as a permanent name ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

So when "Dad" drops him off, he gave me the story of his name. I about died laughing.

Here's the story:

He, and his wife, purchased him from their Jewler, who bred Maltese. This was 9-years-ago.

Well, the paperwork, he came with, said "Eukanuba" on it. They thought that was his name ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

With further thought, they discussed it, and decided that was a stupid name, not realizing it was a brand
of dog food. :smrofl: 

So they shortened it to "Nubi". And yep, I have to keep the name now. Just too funny. 

A very nice family, who raised a very good little boy. They do love him, and I'm sure is greatly missed.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

He is such a cutie Deb. :wub: :wub: I have to agree you might have to keep him. :wub: :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, he is a wee little one, that Mr. Nubi. I love the story with his name, they must have never owned a dog before and not been familiar with dog food names!! I would wager that he can keep up with the best of them at your house!!! Keep us updated on Mr Nubi...........


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

He is too cute. Now as for you was your house a little too empty for you? I'm with the others and would like names and pictures of everyone you have.
Thank you for all you do.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (Deborah @ Mar 12 2009, 09:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744162


> He is too cute. Now as for you was your house a little too empty for you? *I'm with the others and would like names and pictures of everyone you have*.
> Thank you for all you do.[/B]


Yeah, lol. I talk to you every day and I can't keep all of them straight! :smhelp: :smhelp: I'd try to list them but I'm sure I'd forget one or two. :smrofl: :smrofl: 

Hilarious story about his name! Good thing it didn't say ALPO.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Oh what a little sweetie. You had to help him up on the cushion, didn't you? 

Poor little Buttons can't jump on or off anything. He will just stand by my chair and jump up & down like a jack in the box until I finally pick him up.

Looks like another keeper to me.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

What is Nubi's story? Why was he surrendered?


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

I love YOUR new little man, Deb! He's a doll, and a kewpie doll at that ... oh, I meant to say keeper! Just a little slip ...


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

That's such a cute story about his name. I can't imagine how hard it must have been for his owners to give him up - and whatever the story (I admit, I'm a bit curious myself), I'll keep them in my prayers. Thanks for taking Euk-a-nubi in, Deb.

Linda


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (mimi2 @ Mar 12 2009, 06:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744187


> What is Nubi's story? Why was he surrendered?[/B]



I think it is a job related issue. New job, they have to move, etc... something like that.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Nubi is adorable, he's small and cute so even though he is 9 I bet he's adopted fairly quickly


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Deb, you and Steve do a tremendous job with these little ones. Thank you for all you do.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Mar 12 2009, 04:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744080


> QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Mar 12 2009, 06:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744070





> So glad he finally arrived Deb. I know his Dad must have felt very sad but relieved to see him in a safe home.
> I just had to log in to see his pics.[/B]


Edie, is that you??

And yes, he is getting along famously!! We just went for a walk, and he was the "hit of the ball"

I am shocked at his age. He is such a puppy, with looks, and attitude. 

His Original owners have had him since he was a pup, so it's been very difficult for them. 

Other than needing a dental, he seems to have been very well taken care of. The owner
brought all vet records, and he is up-to-date on shots. He's very clean, and just an all around good boy.

Due to his age, I'm sure folks won't be beating down my door to adopt him, but we'll see. If not, he has
a home here, along with the rest of my babies.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Mar 12 2009, 07:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744288


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Mar 12 2009, 04:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744080





> QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Mar 12 2009, 06:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744070





> So glad he finally arrived Deb. I know his Dad must have felt very sad but relieved to see him in a safe home.
> I just had to log in to see his pics.[/B]


Edie, is that you??

And yes, he is getting along famously!! We just went for a walk, and he was the "hit of the ball"

I am shocked at his age. He is such a puppy, with looks, and attitude. 

His Original owners have had him since he was a pup, so it's been very difficult for them. 

Other than needing a dental, he seems to have been very well taken care of. The owner
brought all vet records, and he is up-to-date on shots. He's very clean, and just an all around good boy.

Due to his age, I'm sure folks won't be beating down my door to adopt him, but we'll see. If not, he ha 
a home here, along with the rest of my babies.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hi Deb, Yes it is actually me. LOL So glad that Nubi finally has a safe home. His Dad did cry when telling me about him. I know he will have a safe, loving place with you until a forever home comes. He looks like a sweet heart. thank-you for caring. 

[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Mar 12 2009, 11:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744294


> QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Mar 12 2009, 07:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744288





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Mar 12 2009, 04:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744080





> QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Mar 12 2009, 06:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744070





> So glad he finally arrived Deb. I know his Dad must have felt very sad but relieved to see him in a safe home.
> I just had to log in to see his pics.[/B]


Edie, is that you??

And yes, he is getting along famously!! We just went for a walk, and he was the "hit of the ball"

I am shocked at his age. He is such a puppy, with looks, and attitude. 

His Original owners have had him since he was a pup, so it's been very difficult for them. 

Other than needing a dental, he seems to have been very well taken care of. The owner
brought all vet records, and he is up-to-date on shots. He's very clean, and just an all around good boy.

Due to his age, I'm sure folks won't be beating down my door to adopt him, but we'll see. If not, he ha 
a home here, along with the rest of my babies.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hi Deb, Yes it is actually me. LOL So glad that Nubi finally has a safe home. His Dad did cry when telling me about him. I know he will have a safe, loving place with you until a forever home comes. He looks like a sweet heart. thank-you for caring. 

[/B][/QUOTE]

[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh, Edie, you are the one who saved this precious little soul. If not for you, Nubi would have been taken to the shelter, and at his age, 
I'm not sure of the chance he would have, as So Cal shelters are so full, the seniors are the first to go. Bless your heart, Edie. :grouphug: 

Oh, and your little Cocoa is now in "love" with Oliver ~ LOL 

She wants to be around him 24/7. So funny. And Sugar, the little pistol she is, seems to get jealous. But she is now behaving herself.

Oliver, Cocoa, Sugar, and Nubi, send you moocho hugs, my friend. :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Gosh, Deb, he is just adorable! You are really such an amazing angel to these babies!


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

deb, i dont know anyone else who can do what you do... you are truly an angel!! nubi is sooooooo cute!!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Deb, little Nubi :wub: is just adorable, and I have a funny feeling he's going to be staying with you. Of course I've completely lost track of who
you have now - it seems to change weekly, at least! Maybe an updated list WOULD be nice. Anyway, they are all lucky to have found their way
to Casa del Caca!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Mar 13 2009, 01:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744371


> Deb, little Nubi :wub: is just adorable, and I have a funny feeling he's going to be staying with you. Of course I've completely lost track of who
> you have now - it seems to change weekly, at least! Maybe an updated list WOULD be nice. Anyway, they are all lucky to have found their way
> to Casa del Caca!![/B]


Oh, Dorothy, I've lost track. It's now shortly after 11pm, and I have put them all to bed. I actually do a "head count" ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

So, yep, Casa del Caca is calm, until morning. And hey, we have Ozzie coming on Saturday. Jen is taking that route. Bless her heart.

Oh, my!! That's all I can say. 

I'm actually thinking of starting a "prayer" thread. LOL


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

That is HYSTERICAL!!! Eukanuba.. Nubi.... :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :smheat:


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (bbry @ Mar 12 2009, 08:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744178


> Poor little Buttons can't jump on or off anything. He will just stand by my chair and jump up & down like a jack in the box until I finally pick him up.[/B]


 :smrofl:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub2: :wub2: Nubi is an adorable little niblet and I hope he styas with you forever. Deb, you are just the best!! x0x0x0 N :wub2: :wub2:


----------



## kayteuk (Nov 22, 2008)

If Nubi has not got a furever home by July I will glady take him off you and cuddle him 24/7...What a sweetie! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

I think hes got the same personality it seems as my little dude, hes so cute 

Shame hes not in VA or Fl.... :bysmilie:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:Cute Malt: Congrats on your new addition. Nubi is a cutie!

So how about publishing a 'head-count'? I've lost track too.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Mar 13 2009, 09:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744576


> :Cute Malt: Congrats on your new addition. Nubi is a cutie!
> 
> So how about publishing a 'head-count'? I've lost track too. [/B]



Well, do you want a head count TODAY or TOMORROW? It's going to be different!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Mar 13 2009, 10:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744580


> QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Mar 13 2009, 09:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744576





> :Cute Malt: Congrats on your new addition. Nubi is a cutie!
> 
> So how about publishing a 'head-count'? I've lost track too. [/B]



Well, do you want a head count TODAY or TOMORROW? It's going to be different!!
[/B][/QUOTE]
Then let's do tomorrow, so we'll catch them all.......for 20 min.s


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Mar 13 2009, 01:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744680


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Mar 13 2009, 10:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744580





> QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Mar 13 2009, 09:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744576





> :Cute Malt: Congrats on your new addition. Nubi is a cutie!
> 
> So how about publishing a 'head-count'? I've lost track too. [/B]



Well, do you want a head count TODAY or TOMORROW? It's going to be different!!
[/B][/QUOTE]
Then let's do tomorrow, so we'll catch them all.......for 20 min.s
[/B][/QUOTE]


LOL!! Yep. Casa de Caca is in a steady state for many just a few minutes at a time.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Mar 13 2009, 05:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744706


> QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Mar 13 2009, 01:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744680





> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Mar 13 2009, 10:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744580





> QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Mar 13 2009, 09:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744576





> :Cute Malt: Congrats on your new addition. Nubi is a cutie!
> 
> So how about publishing a 'head-count'? I've lost track too. [/B]



Well, do you want a head count TODAY or TOMORROW? It's going to be different!!
[/B][/QUOTE]
Then let's do tomorrow, so we'll catch them all.......for 20 min.s
[/B][/QUOTE]


LOL!! Yep. Casa de Caca is in a steady state for many just a few minutes at a time.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Please make sure no one takes my room!!
xoxoxoxo


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

OMG, he is precious, Deb :wub: :wub:


----------

